# Sw40ve,sw9ve



## jimkim (Aug 21, 2008)

Here is a new fix for the S&W Sigma trigger. I read this just this morning. I have already tried it out. It works. I had already replaced my striker spring. the two together are phenomenal. Jim

"S&W designed this to feel like a revolver double action, long and hard. They did it with the heavy springs under the sear. I took my springs out and replace the outer (there is a heavy spring over a lighter, longer spring) and replace the outer spring with one from a ball point pen, weak, but effective enough to keep the inner one from buckling. This got me down to about 4 to 5 pounds. This can be reduced by replacing the striker spring with a lighter one from Wolff, but may cause light strikes on primers, so I left the original in. What this makes is an easy take-up, a stout, but short pull to cock the striker and a crisp break on the trigger every time, so that you know when it is going to break (no creeping). The pull to cock the striker is heavier than a Glock, and lots more than my XD40 that has a different design, but it makes the gun safe to holster, or shoot and I have had no mis-feeds or misfires."


I pinched this from Gun and Game.


----------



## leoparddog (Aug 28, 2008)

You can replace the striker spring too, but use a Glock 4 or 4.5lb striker spring.  I believe the factory Sigma striker is 5.5lbs or more.  Midway sells a replacement 3.5lb Sigma striker spring, but I'm afraid that one is too light.  I put the lighter Glock spring in mine and did the Glock 25cent trigger job on it to polish the trigger mating surfaces and substantially improved both the feel of the trigger and the pull.  Over 200rnd so far and no failures


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Aug 28, 2008)

HHMM I read on the S&W forums about doing something similar, one guy piped up and said yes this works MOST OF THE TIME, he has no problem with people doing so on his range to shoot IDPA or whatever it is but doesn't suggest doing so for a carry weapon.

This is slightly different and may address the very issues he was talking about I did what the other post suggested and honestly couldn't tell the difference, I'll put em all back and try it some more then try this. Unless someone who knows better posts why this is not s good idea.


----------

